# Glock 27, lots of pics, and my solution for concealed carry



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

This is my first Glock. Pretty cool little gun, that packs a big punch. I picked up a Galco holster, and found that I can easily clip it inside the front pocket of my jeans for concealed carry by wearing my shirt untucked. Anybody got a better solution for concealed carry with this gun?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello MisterB I have a Galco that's almost just like that. I carry with it on my right hip and hooked on the belt. That way when I draw the holster stays put. It's a IWB model and made for that position. You can't beat it in my book. Good luck with yours.

Best,Baldy.


----------



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hello MisterB I have a Galco that's almost just like that. I carry with it on my right hip and hooked on the belt. That way when I draw the holster stays put. It's a IWB model and made for that position. You can't beat it in my book. Good luck with yours.
> 
> Best,Baldy.


So, does yours go inside the pants, or outside?

BTW, I've found I can draw quite well with the setup I explained above by simply pushing the thumb of my drawing hand against the edge of the holster as I pull the gun out.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello MisterB. To answer your question mine goes inside the pants and hooks on the belt. You need a good belt to carry any gun and since I got my Galco instructors belt I been a happy shooter. The flea market cowboy belts just don't get the job done. 
I hope you practice that thumb push till you don't even think about it because in a personal defense deal you might forget to push. All I got to worry about is getting my gun into action and I practice that a lot. Good luck.

Best Baldy


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I made an tuckable IWB for my Glock 23 but find it too thick to carry comfortably. I usually carry it in my self made OWB in the colder months and cover it with a shirt.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice!!! How do you like shooting the G27? I'm thinking of a baby Glock but can't decide on the 9mm version or the .40 caliber. I currently own a G35.


----------



## MisterB (May 6, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Nice!!! How do you like shooting the G27? I'm thinking of a baby Glock but can't decide on the 9mm version or the .40 caliber. I currently own a G35.


It is surprisingly nice to shoot. Very accurate. It kicks a bit, but I can keep most of the rounds in the black at about 20 yards.

I believe the G35 is a .40 cal, so it would make sense for you to buy a G27, since it too is .40 cal. That way, both of them can share mags and ammo. Also, I believe it holds like 9 rounds, so I feel that having the .40 gives me the best chance of making every shot count- given the better stopping power.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! And if you add a Pearce extended mag, it'll be the same size as a G23.


----------

